# KORN loses a guitar Player



## Jerich (Feb 22, 2005)

Brian "Head" Welch  leaves Korn to persue his new found christian Faith? I wonder if they will seek a replcement. 80% of the guys on this board could get the JOB!!!. I love "Untouchables". the 7 string tone is emense!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 22, 2005)

wow, yeah, its on blabbermouth.. hmm.


----------



## darren (Feb 22, 2005)

"Loses" not "looses".


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 22, 2005)

No, they loosed him ;p


----------



## macalpine88 (Feb 22, 2005)

that sounds like what happened to spocks beard, neal morse left because he became christian


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 22, 2005)

dude, what the hell.... that completely sucks. I wish Brian/Head the greatest of luck with whatever he does, but it's gonna be awkward from now on....i can't picture korn without him, i'm gonna miss him. I dunno if they could really be a one guitarist band, they have a lot of songs that have more than one guitar part in them if you know what I mean but i'm willing to see what they attempt to do. Still, all I can say really is wow, i'm just in shock.....I agree about getting the job bit though, i didn't care to do the limp bizkit guitarist search, but if Korn did something similar I would be ALL over that!


----------



## Jerich (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah ment loosed like noosed!!! heheh!! (jerich  ) I found out through a guy in their management yesterday! but you have to wait to other people broke the bubble.. I wish them luck in whatever direction they go, Korn love them or hate them they are good for us (7 stringers). I think they broke alot of molds you know!! i think it will be hard to find a character to fit into his shoes. Plus who gives better Head they Head himself right!! Maybe a cooling off period is all he needs. Seems like he has religious issues. Mmm. wonder what the real story is... guess we will never know.  


I like Untouchables


----------



## Shannon (Feb 22, 2005)

What a dumba$$. Sorry guys, but honestly, if you were making the $$$ he was, why in the world would you quit one of the most successful bands in rock history? Whatever.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 22, 2005)

...maybe he got tired of the live bass mix

Fieldy i said turn that down... 
Last couple of times i saw em all i could hear were bass and drums )for the most part) 
was lamers


----------



## jim777 (Feb 22, 2005)

I wonder what percentage of people who throw away what others might consider a good life because they "found Christ" ever wake up years down the road and say "What the hell was I thinking?!" ARRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I WANT MY GROUPIES BACK!!!!!!!!!
Gotta figure it's happened to somebody


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2005)

Vegetta said:


> ...maybe he got tired of the live bass mix
> 
> Fieldy i said turn that down...
> Last couple of times i saw em all i could hear were bass and drums )for the most part)
> was lamers





I saw them live once, I couldn't make out a single audible note. Nothing but bass, drums and "BLLLARRRRRRAWWWWWRRRRGGGGG" over it for 90 minutes.

I don't dislike Korn, but their live mix is fucking terrible.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris said:


> I don't dislike Korn, but their live mix is fucking terrible.


+1

yup utterly shit-tastic 

LoL When I saw Limp Bisquick at Ozzfest they played Blind and it sounded tons better than when Korn did it live...

Lol maybe Wes will replace him..


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 22, 2005)

Vegetta said:


> +1
> 
> yup utterly shit-tastic
> 
> ...


that'd be funny, considering head filled in for wes with mike smith at wrestlemania a few years ago i do believe...


----------



## Vince (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey what time is it?









Time for I don't give a shit 

Honestly, I've never liked Korn. Have any of you guys ever watched the Ibanez "7th Heaven" video? The guys in Korn and Limp Bizkit are TOTALLY outclassed by the other musicians. If more people saw that video, they might realize how much of a heaping pile of dogshit Korn's music is.

Of course that's just my opinion. For me to enjoy music, I have to at least be fooled into thinking the artist took their time and put effort into their songs.


----------



## Vince (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris said:


> I saw them live once, I couldn't make out a single audible note. Nothing but bass, drums and "BLLLARRRRRRAWWWWWRRRRGGGGG" over it for 90 minutes.
> 
> I don't dislike Korn, but their live mix is fucking terrible.



Man I had to put up with seeing them twice. Once opening for Metallica back in '97, and once opening for Megadeth back in '95. Now granted, that was a long time ago, but when I saw them play, it sounded like mud. The only audible instrument was the bass guitar which seemed like it was all high-end fuzzy garbage string-slapping.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2005)

there's a music vid of them on their LifeIsPeachy album. never seen them live, but the mix on that vid is terrible enough for me to not even bother seeing them live.

i got into the first and second album alot, but after GotTheLife, it just didn't work for me anymore.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2005)

Jerich said:


> ...I think they broke alot of molds you know!!...


although Korn gave the 7string alot of popularity, Petrucci and Vai had a much more dynamic approach to the 7string... it seemed to me that, to them, having a 7th string meant more range, and not just lower notes. sure i was a fan of Korn for awhile, but their music wasn't really anything inspiring enough to buy up the gear they were using. Petrucci and Vai moreso had me wanting to pick up a 7string.

that being said, of course one of the songs i *just had* to learn when i first got my 7string was Korn's Blind


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 23, 2005)

i for one think they did break some molds... even though its really simple and easy not many people had thought to do this.... they actualy do use all their strings quite a bit. its not how hard it was to play... its how complex it was to create something that stood out. i love vai's & JP's 7 string work just as much as anyone here but if it wernt for korn, or their 7 strings... i wouldnt be here. i probably wouldn't be a guitarist


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Hey what time is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree & concur in every direction. Weather they gave the 7 string a lot of exposure or not, i'd rather it have no exposure than the exposure that Korn & LB gave it.. Same w/ Fear Factory.
It always bother me when i'd break out my 7, people were like "Hey, you like Korn and that stuff?" its like "Damn,no! Quit askin about it!"


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 23, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> I agree & concur in every direction. Weather they gave the 7 string a lot of exposure or not, i'd rather it have no exposure than the exposure that Korn & LB gave it.. Same w/ Fear Factory.
> It always bother me when i'd break out my 7, people were like "Hey, you like Korn and that stuff?" its like "Damn,no! Quit askin about it!"



Even before I had a 7620 I would get this sh*t. "Oh you play an Ibanez RG, you must like Korn et'all." 

As far as I'm concerned, no matter how mean this sounds: 1 down 4 to go.


----------



## macalpine88 (Feb 23, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Hey what time is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ok atleast im not the only one with that opinion. personally i hate them, and im glad they broke up. its one less retarded band in the world.


----------



## Jerich (Feb 23, 2005)

wow you guys are tuff!!! I agree the talents was not all that up to Par!! and I only own one of the cd's "untouchables" and thats the only one. And I must say. That Head did a great job of doing Pink Floyds solo guitar Damn that was good. It was nice to see the 7 get it's due on a classic tune. Wes was total Crap!! Limbikrap! they wrap way too much and use strange stupid tunings. i'd Rather do a Korn. Good to see how you all feel.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 23, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Hey what time is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! that's too funny. Yeah, how these guys got famous is beyond me. The 7th Heaven video really does point out just how little they brought to the table.


----------



## Vince (Feb 23, 2005)

Jerich said:


> wow you guys are tuff!!! I agree the talents was not all that up to Par!! and I only own one of the cd's "untouchables" and thats the only one. And I must say. That Head did a great job of doing Pink Floyds solo guitar Damn that was good. It was nice to see the 7 get it's due on a classic tune. Wes was total Crap!! Limbikrap! they wrap way too much and use strange stupid tunings. i'd Rather do a Korn. Good to see how you all feel.




Jerich, I hear you and I respect your opinion. I haven't heard the song you're speaking of, so I'll differ to you on that one 

Like I was saying in my first post, for me it's as simple as a matter of effort. You can usually tell when music is good by the time and love the artist put into the music. When it's done by total hacks, guys that couldn't play normal guitars, and they get famous doing it, I'm not into it. I won't be into it.

I would so love to hand each of the guys in Korn an acoustic guitar and see what they could really play. My hunch is it wouldn't be much.

Their 7th string was their crutch. My 7th string is 5 more notes. There's a big difference IMO.


----------



## jski7 (Feb 23, 2005)

Alrighty then . As a fan for the last 10 yrs , I have to say this sucks . I can honestly say that if it weren't for Korn , I wouldn't be playing sevens right now . Vai and Petrucci are great , but they don't exactly fill my need for aggressive music . That's what it's all about . They are famous because they play angry music , and that's what the kiddies want . Whether you like them or not , you can thank them for the 7s' most of you play right now , except the UVs' of course . That's a fact , like it or not . My opinion of the band is in the minority here , but whatever , I've still got to give credit where credit is due . Everybody keeps harping on the "7th Heaven" , but come on , how long ago was that ? They've grown alot since then . I've seen them live countless times , and yeah , in the early years the mix was less than desirable . Recently though , it's been spot on . The last show I saw was at the Hard Rock Live here in Orlando . 2,500 or so fans , small room , huge band , and an EXCELLENT mix , it'd make a believer of you doubters . I don't want to bicker back and forth , I just figured I'd 'represent' , as the homies say .


----------



## Jerich (Feb 23, 2005)

hey Desertdweller I do not wanna Hold the flag High for Korn.. I am not listening to them everyday either..Hehhe!! nah!! all's cool.and I agree with you to a certain extent aswell..and Jski7 has an good point too!!! look at how many (people) do not know of alot of bands out there...and KORN being on MTV with seven strings all the time get exposer for the 7's. I mean common..Dream Theater will never have the chance to get as big as Korn (IN THE MEDIA) i mean I hold them way beyong that. They are muscians Korn are kinda like --a bunch of percussionist really!!! Clicktyyy...clicktyyy.Click~~~


----------



## jski7 (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's a simple example of why they're popular (with me anyways): Hypothetical situation 1.) I just had a shitty day at work , and I've got Vince's CD , which I enjoy , and I've got a Korn CD . Which one do I pop in ? That's right , Korn ! 
Hypothetical situation 2.) I'm leaving for vacation , and since I'm driving , I rented a hot convertible . The weather's great , my wife is great , and not going to work for two weeks is great ! I've got a Korn CD , and I've got Vince's CD . Which one do I pop in ? That's right , Vince's ! 
Their music fills a certain need , not only with me , but also with the thousands of other fans . Regardless of percieved skill level , they are good at what they do , period . Seems to me that some discount them because they don't "shred" . That's not really fair at all , is it ? Would you call a beginning guitar student , or an old lady for that matter a retard 'cause they can't shred ? These guys are 12 years into the game . A game they created new rules for . That counts for something , doesn't it ?


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Feb 23, 2005)

well, such a loss of talent right there  , who cares? its crappy mediocre playin, whether its popular or not doesn't make it good or bad. its guitar music for those who didn't feel the need or the want of improving technique and covering their shame in effects.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, if this is a band you care about then I'm sorry they're having an issue, as it were. They may come back (if that's the best term) stronger than ever. Nothing separates the winners from the losers like a good strong dose of adversity.
I do think there's validity to the point about 7's, though. While it's debatable that there are so many 7's available because of Korn, it's also debatable that when people think of 7's they think of Korn, and therefore determine a 7's relative attractiveness as a 6 string alternative as a result of Korn. The good, the bad, and the ugly


----------



## jski7 (Feb 23, 2005)

Not really the band I care about so much as the mentality that if it doesn't have layers and layers of technique , it sucks , as evidenced here:



VforVendetta00 said:


> well, such a loss of talent right there  , who cares? its crappy mediocre playin, whether its popular or not doesn't make it good or bad. its guitar music for those who didn't feel the need or the want of improving technique and covering their shame in effects.



I guess I'm old school when it comes to my opinion that it doesn't have to be technical , it's just got to convey feeling .


----------



## jim777 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, "HELP!" is my favorite album of all time


----------



## Vince (Feb 23, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Here's a simple example of why they're popular (with me anyways): Hypothetical situation 1.) I just had a shitty day at work , and I've got Vince's CD , which I enjoy , and I've got a Korn CD . Which one do I pop in ? That's right , Korn !
> Hypothetical situation 2.) I'm leaving for vacation , and since I'm driving , I rented a hot convertible . The weather's great , my wife is great , and not going to work for two weeks is great ! I've got a Korn CD , and I've got Vince's CD . Which one do I pop in ? That's right , Vince's !
> Their music fills a certain need , not only with me , but also with the thousands of other fans . Regardless of percieved skill level , they are good at what they do , period . Seems to me that some discount them because they don't "shred" . That's not really fair at all , is it ? Would you call a beginning guitar student , or an old lady for that matter a retard 'cause they can't shred ? These guys are 12 years into the game . A game they created new rules for . That counts for something , doesn't it ?




You bought my CD? Right on  

I completely understand fans of Korn, and I'm not trying to talk down to anyone by my posts. See, we all have different tastes. Korn, IMO, is a band that is nothing more than heavy beats and agro vocals with some guitar noise thrown in. Their guitarists do nothing for me. Now, was I playing 7-string before Korn came out? No. They came out in '94, I had been playing for 2 years at that point. I didn't get a 7 until much later on. While my 7-string tastes come from Vai, Petrucci, Dino Cezares, etc., I am glad that Korn and LB did bring the 7-string to a marketable place.

I don't want anything turning into a flame war here, but I will say there are two distinct sides here, and neither one is wrong. It's all subjective.


----------



## Vince (Feb 23, 2005)

jim777 said:


> Hey, "HELP!" is my favorite album of all time



for me, my favorite album is AWAKE 

dun dun dun, dun dun dun, dun dun dun, dun dun dun 

Something kinda cool on that album... listen to the rhythm section behind the guitar solo in "Lie". When he finishes the first (long-assed) run, he breaks to a wah section. When he hits that wah section, the rhythm section breaks down into this killer groove. That groove, IMO, was the precursor to bands like Korn.

One band I'll say I was really into from the late 90s era was Sevendust. Man, those guys really didn't play more than one or two chords per song, but their music and their singer were a great fit. They had a killer drummer too. I think they're still around but I haven't heard anything by them in about a year or two.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm a little surprised by the snob level on this subject. I'm not a huge Korn fan but I don't dislike them either. I definitely don't judge a band's talent level by how difficult or complex their music is. Korn is Korn. Whether people like them or not speaks to the listener's tastes, not the band's talent. When it comes to my tastes I prefer the work of Vai & Petrucci but I think any comparisons would be apples to oranges. The one thing I will give Korn to their credit is that they are passionate about what they do. I have no doubt that they feel what they're doing. I'd take that over some of the pop acts that sell so well.


----------



## jski7 (Feb 23, 2005)

No flame war needed . I'm just sticking up for the guys that like all sorts of music , technical or not . Hell , I love DT as much as anyone , but sometimes my mind and ears need to take a break , and listen to something "simpler" . I'm not offended by any of these comments , I enjoy everyone's opinion . That's why I'm here . I don't like narrow-mindedness . That's why I'm trying to touch on what good things this band has done , and show that there is another side to the guitar than having world class chops . Korn is what it is , and they'll continue to remain part of my CD collection , right along with Vince , Vai , DT , and the rest . When I first started listening to Korn , I was a pissed off late teen trying to figure out how to tune my Ghostrider GR520 that low ! How's that for a "Scene From a Memory" ? I just really liked the "power" their sound had . That was all that was important to me .  
I'll check back later , gotta get ready for work  .


----------



## jim777 (Feb 23, 2005)

deadringer said:


> I'm a little surprised by the snob level on this subject.



I'm surprised by that! Didn't you ever hear the line, "How many guitarists does it take to change a lightbulb? 10, 1 to do it and 9 to stand around and say 'I could have done that better' "? Musicians are the most notorious critics of music there are. Always have been. Doesn't make them bad people, just makes them musicians. Anyplace, anytime bands are discussed, some musician will have a beef with them. Like Michael Stipe of REM complaining that The Beatles suck. It's one of things I enjoy most about talking to other musicians, the absolute passion of their feelings about music.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Alrighty then . As a fan for the last 10 yrs , I have to say this sucks . I can honestly say that if it weren't for Korn , I wouldn't be playing sevens right now . Vai and Petrucci are great , but they don't exactly fill my need for aggressive music . That's what it's all about . They are famous because they play angry music , and that's what the kiddies want



Well, if you want some aggressive 7 string music, there's plenty of other places to go.. Cannibal Corpse, Morbid Angel, Aborted, Nevermore, Hate Eternal/Anything w/ Erik Rutan, Jag Panzer, etc,etc.


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2005)

Jerich said:


> wow you guys are tuff!!! I agree the talents was not all that up to Par!! and I only own one of the cd's "untouchables" and thats the only one. And I must say. That Head did a great job of doing Pink Floyds solo guitar Damn that was good. It was nice to see the 7 get it's due on a classic tune. Wes was total Crap!! Limbikrap! they wrap way too much and use strange stupid tunings. i'd Rather do a Korn. Good to see how you all feel.



Gotta more-or-less respectfully disagree with you on this, Jerich - the solo on "Another Brick..." actually wasn't half bad. Whoever played it sounded surprisingly, idunno, "confident" in the bends. It's weird, you can totally pick up a novice when you listen to the way they bend notes, but whichever of 'em took that solo was so dead on that for the first few seconds the first time I heard it, I wasn't entirely sure it wasn't a sample (in my defense, I was drunk. ) The riff, on the other hand, was a joke - it was like they sat down, and said, "Let's see if we can find the most cliche'd, obvious "KoRn-like" way to play this song, and then let's record it." It's so bad it's practically a stereotype. 

Limp Bizkit, on the other hand... Fred Durst is a whiney little brat, but I've always had rather a lot of respect for Wes Borland. He's written some pretty cool riffs in his day, and in fact a lot of his clean riffing is absolutely spectacular (they used to have this dorky animated music video for a song on their website shortly before they started writing the CD they did without him, that had a great clean riff). They're a band I'm not too big on, but having heard the instrumental "Eat the Day" demos, I'm sorry that project went nowhere. 

By the way, if you ever want to sit down some time and have a talk about spelling and puctuation, I'm your man... 

-D

EDIT- oh, yeah. Korn without both Head and Munky will go nowhere - it was really the interchange between those two that made the band interesting from a guitarist's perspective.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> dun dun dun, dun dun dun, dun dun dun, dun dun dun



What's scary is that I know exactly what riff you're talking about there.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2005)

Jerich said:


> That Head did a great job of doing Pink Floyds solo guitar Damn that was good.



I dunno, something about playing a 'Floyd solo with a bridge pickup is just horribly wrong to me.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Feb 23, 2005)

jski7 said:


> I guess I'm old school when it comes to my opinion that it doesn't have to be technical , it's just got to convey feeling .




but feeling is a personal opinion not fact, it may touch u in a way that only u can comprehend and be just noise to someone else. anyway, hopefully he'll put out somethin better than this crappy music about a moron that sits in his room thinkin he has the weight of the world on his shoulders, talk about depressin crap.


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2005)

Chris said:


> What's scary is that I know exactly what riff you're talking about there.



Haha, took me a few seconds... Portnoy's work on that intro is genius. 

-D


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 23, 2005)

Chris said:


> What's scary is that I know exactly what riff you're talking about there.



lol.... So do I! Great song!  
I tell ya, when it comes to a great seven string hard rock/metal album I can't agree more, I don't think you can top Awake. To me, that's an album that changed the the course of rock and metal. I think is some way that album launched a lot of the seven string stuff you see in todays nu-metal bands. I'm not saying Korn didn't either, but I think JP and DT were a big reason for the seven string movement in the metal world even though they never had the commercial success that Korn has.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2005)

Chris said:


> What's scary is that I know exactly what riff you're talking about there.


i don't think anyone who has listened to Awake can mistake what that meant!


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 23, 2005)

Chris said:


> What's scary is that I know exactly what riff you're talking about there.


+1


----------



## avery (Feb 23, 2005)

jim777 said:


> I'm surprised by that! Didn't you ever hear the line, "How many guitarists does it take to change a lightbulb? 10, 1 to do it and 9 to stand around and say 'I could have done that better' "? Musicians are the most notorious critics of music there are. Always have been. Doesn't make them bad people, just makes them musicians. Anyplace, anytime bands are discussed, some musician will have a beef with them. Like Michael Stipe of REM complaining that The Beatles suck. It's one of things I enjoy most about talking to other musicians, the absolute passion of their feelings about music.



Which is precisely why I don't bother talking about bands to other guitar players. The snob factor is just hilarious.. of all the things to debate, for god's sake, it's just music!  Enjoy it, or don't. That is all.


----------



## macalpine88 (Feb 23, 2005)

Chris said:


> What's scary is that I know exactly what riff you're talking about there.




LIE!!!!!! i love that song, if thats what your talking about


----------



## Jerich (Feb 23, 2005)

Korn will continue it is a money making machine and ,the real creator of 7 string.
No Vai..Not ...Korn they just made them into the mass media..this is all debateable to a certain extent..this guy owns the copyright and Ibanez and fender and Schecter paid the guy for these copyrights.He also invented the Pentax Systems,and Cello Blaster A-5X,along with countless useless things. I looked for his website and it seems to be unavailible again...maybe he has finally took his money and RAN!!!!

Alex Gregory

www.guitarsite.com/newsletter/001120/4.shtml

If anyone finds anything else on him POST IT HERE!!!


----------



## Jerich (Feb 23, 2005)

Bad link sorry...Edition #117 Nov 20,2000  


forgive me!!!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 23, 2005)

jski7 said:


> you can thank them for the 7s' most of you play right now , except the UVs' of course


actualy, i think they had a part in bringing back the uvs in 96 seeing as there were NONE in 95.  

and dissing on korn because of technical ability? thats just weak. you can not like them however much you want. is someone here going to say my music is crap because its not shot full of cascading 64th note solos? 

music was changed by korn by whatever happend whether you liked with it or not.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 23, 2005)

1993.

Beavis and Butthead on primetime MTV.

Morbid Angel.

"God of Emptiness" video.

Trey Azagthoth playing a f'ing UV.

Song transcribed in tons of guitar magazines at the time, pointing out the use of a 7 string.

Korn innovators? Give me a f'ing break.


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Dylan, your music's crap because it's not full of 64th notes. 

"Maestro" Alex Gregory is a tool. He's like a Joey Dahlia who somehow scored a recording contract. 

-D


----------



## Vince (Feb 23, 2005)

fuck 64th notes, lets start simple by forming a chord progression  That's something you don't hear much of in nu-metal. However, I do like the grooves and power in nu-metal. That's why in my music I try to mold the old-school musicianship with the modern heavy factor. It's a really good mix of styles to do that IMO.


----------



## macalpine88 (Feb 23, 2005)

whoopps i did not mean to say lie i ment the mirror


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2005)

Jerich said:


> Korn will continue it is a money making machine and ,the real creator of 7 string.
> No Vai..Not ...Korn they just made them into the mass media..this is all debateable to a certain extent..this guy owns the copyright and Ibanez and fender and Schecter paid the guy for these copyrights.He also invented the Pentax Systems,and Cello Blaster A-5X,along with countless useless things. I looked for his website and it seems to be unavailible again...maybe he has finally took his money and RAN!!!!
> 
> Alex Gregory
> ...



If i'm not mistaken, George Van Eps played a 7 way back before Alex Gregory was born.

As Far as Korn Changing music, i think Korn changed "Pop Culture" but not "Music" as you would see most underground metal, jazz, 20th century classical, pop, and anything not rock related stayed pretty much on the same route it was going.


----------



## Jerich (Feb 23, 2005)

Hatebreeder :it is very cool you have heard of George Van Eps man. You are correct,But alas that was a Hollow body. We are talking about solid Body Guitars here. Even if you wanted to get technical Ouds/Lutes/dubos all were around in Mozart Days so. Hollow bodied instruments been around forever. And George is definately a man to be aware of. 
Drew:Maestro Alex Gregory might be a tool but he never played music to satisfy the public. His cover of his CD "Paganni's last dance" showed Yngwie/SRV tombstones (blasphemy). 
And his system That BC Rich own now is called the Penta System it is alot like Buzz F's system.

Avery: i am sorry I too am a snobb!!!  


www.doaneperrypage.de/mag-pls.htm


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 23, 2005)

I though Gregory's CD graphic was him pissing on Yngwie and Vai's graves?

Either way, Korn did not bring b or a tuning, nor 7 strings to heavy music, all they did was bring it to the mall culture.


----------



## archtop (Feb 23, 2005)

Who's Korn?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 23, 2005)

i dont know what mall culture is, but im pretty sure if korn was part of it, so were many of the bands you all love. just because a band is popular doesnt mean its bad.

and get off my case about those 64th notes  !!!!!!!!!!! im playing as fast as i can, i swear!!!


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 23, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> i dont know what mall culture is, but im pretty sure if korn was part of it, so were many of the bands you all love. just because a band is popular doesnt mean its bad.
> 
> and get off my case about those 64th notes  !!!!!!!!!!! im playing as fast as i can, i swear!!!



Sorry, I haven't bought a major label release in a long long long long long time. I don't plan on it either.  

Go to a mall, look around, you'll either understand, or you're blind.


----------



## No Soul (Feb 23, 2005)

revsharp777 said:


> What a dumba$$. Sorry guys, but honestly, if you were making the $$$ he was, why in the world would you quit one of the most successful bands in rock history? Whatever.



IMO he is a dumbass, but he probably got bored with all the material success. Most folks just become super drug addicts, and others...


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2005)

Jerich said:


> Hatebreeder :it is very cool you have heard of George Van Eps man. You are correct,But alas that was a Hollow body. We are talking about solid Body Guitars here.


I hardly think that has any bearing on it, i agree w/ Drew that the guy is a major tool. (Joey was cool to me though.)


----------



## AG Rocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont get why the guitar community as a whole has this thing with "the instrument" of a player. I mean, you never hear bassists have debates about why certain players use a 4 string and not a 5, or a 6 string. Crap, Tony Levin played a damn 1-string bass and people loved it! Its so normal for bassists. Why can't the guitar community just be like, 7 strings! 6 strings, 7 strings, 8 strings, let it all be normal ! Ive never understood that. HAHA, im always the odd man out too. Not only do i play on 7 strings, i have extreme upper range. Try finding people that even think you are sane! The guitar community has a long way to go. 

Just like any band, Korn had their following. Yeah, they had commercial success as well, but they have been around a LONG TIME. Its funny the guitarist would just leave on that reason alone. Why not do music too? My drummer is a pastor...but that never stopped him from being in a metal band?


----------



## No Soul (Feb 24, 2005)

Jerich said:


> Korn will continue it is a money making machine and ,the real creator of 7 string.
> No Vai..Not ...Korn they just made them into the mass media..this is all debateable to a certain extent..this guy owns the copyright and Ibanez and fender and Schecter paid the guy for these copyrights.He also invented the Pentax Systems,and Cello Blaster A-5X,along with countless useless things. I looked for his website and it seems to be unavailible again...maybe he has finally took his money and RAN!!!!
> 
> Alex Gregory
> ...



that guy didnt create 7strings either.....


----------



## butch (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok, I guess I am due to put in my two cents (US, rate of exchange may vary). I am a bit of a Korn fan, as well as a fan of many of the more technical guitar players mentioned (not to Rob Johnson from Magnitude 9, Andy Martin, Dave Weiner and Rob Balducci).

Music is a totally subjective thing. Its all about how the songs affect/touch the listener. Are Springsteen or Bob Dylan the same caliber guitarist as Vai, Hendrix, Malmsteen, etc.? Clearly, the answer is no, but their songs have clearly touched a HUGE part of the world. There is truly an art to writing a simple song as well as there being an art to being a virtuoso. Both art forms are totally valid, and I think that is getting lost in the admitted snobbery (myself included) in this, or any, musician forum.

Like many, I have two separate music listening habits. I listen to some music to learn from, and some music for sheer hedonistic pleasure. Not to say that I dont learn from each. 

One thing also not to be overlooked as far as Korns contribution to guitar, until the band started to hit, around 97, Ibanez had discontinued the Universe from the catalog. Once Korn hit, not only was the UV relaunched (the all black one), but within a few years, the RG7620 was introduced. The success of the RG7620 on a wide scale encouraged other companies that there was a growing interest in 7 string guitars. This can not be denied.

Like the Van Halen being indirectly being responsible for the launch of hair metal (fast guitars and larger than life frontman), Korn is responsible for the launch of nu-metal (de-tuned guitar, rap influence, reliance of groove instead of solos). Whether we like it or not, both have their stamp on music as well as culture. 

Music is like a buffet, try it all. Take what you like and leave what you dont.

Cheers,
Butch
(who may be able to change a lightbulb better than you)


----------



## jim777 (Feb 24, 2005)

AG Rocks said:


> I dont get why the guitar community as a whole has this thing with "the instrument" of a player. I mean, you never hear bassists have debates about why certain players use a 4 string and not a 5, or a 6 string.



And yet, you couldn't pay Roger Sadowsky enough to build a 6 string bass....


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2005)

No Soul said:


> that guy didnt create 7strings either.....



 It was Al Gore.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 24, 2005)

Chris said:


> It was Al Gore.


----------



## Drew (Feb 24, 2005)

you know, as an aside, he didn't "invent" the internet, but he secured federal budgetary funding to turn what was at the time a small research network with a lot of potential into a global information network... We wouldn't be having this conversation today without Gore or someone like him. 

Yes, the Maestro was relieving himself on SRV and Yngwie's tombstones. He later played it off as a "joke." The guy's a total hack, couple more years and I have no doubt I'll out be able to outplay him (and write better music in the process)

As for the bass comparison, maybe you're just moving in the wrong (or rather, right) circles, man, but I used to play with a bassist who refused to even consider buying a five string (or even tuning to B) because it wasn't "vintage." And anyway, the five string bass has been around for years and years and years, and was introduced not long after the introduction of the fretted electric bass, itself a radical departure. The UV is 15 years old today. I think extra strings will become more accepted with time - over half of the electric bass's life has seen it with the option of going for five. Elictric solidbody guitars have been around in mass production since at least '52, so that's 60 years, only a quarter of which you've been able to walk into any good guitar store and buy one with an extra string. I'm thinking another 30 or so and it won't seem that big a deal. 

-D


----------



## Jerich (Feb 24, 2005)

Drew: I agree..good statement...


----------



## darren (Feb 24, 2005)

George Van Eps was playing 7-string guitars decades before Alex Gregory was even born. To suggest that he owned "copyrights" to 7-string guitar designs is absurd. You wouldn't be able to even patent the basic principle of a 7-string guitar because of prior art.


----------



## AG Rocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Actually, i believe there is a variety of eastern european classical music that is using 7 string acoustics from a VERY LONG TIME AGO. Before electric instruments as well. Playing instruments, and guitar experimentation was common in the old world of building. Ever heard of a Gamba? Its kind of like an upright bass. There were variations of that, that went up to 6 or 7 strings. For musicians, it was exactly that...more range! More range means one player can do more.

I dont know how Fender brainwashed the masses with this 6-string 21 fret crap.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2005)

darren said:


> George Van Eps was playing 7-string guitars decades before Alex Gregory was even born. To suggest that he owned "copyrights" to 7-string guitar designs is absurd. You wouldn't be able to even patent the basic principle of a 7-string guitar because of prior art.



Agree 100%.


----------



## archtop (Feb 24, 2005)

AG Rocks said:


> Actually, i believe there is a variety of eastern european classical music that is using 7 string acoustics from a VERY LONG TIME AGO. Before electric instruments as well. Playing instruments, and guitar experimentation was common in the old world of building. Ever heard of a Gamba? Its kind of like an upright bass. There were variations of that, that went up to 6 or 7 strings. For musicians, it was exactly that...more range! More range means one player can do more.
> 
> I dont know how Fender brainwashed the masses with this 6-string 21 fret crap.



Very true.

Check out this link:

www.guitarsessions.com/jul04/cover.html


----------



## AG Rocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice support link!  

Western music has been SOOOOOO limited since "pop" culture took the mainstream. Middle Eastern instruments, as well as asian string instruments have always been interesting. No one ever complains when they use additional strings. It becomes something new and just adds to the ability of those who choose to play it. In the touch-guitar world, 8, 10, 11, 12, and 14 string models are common place. People see each variation as a different style of tool. 

Its sad that so few people get beyond the Gibson/Marshall play on 10, and the Fender lets pretend we bought this guitar 30 years ago trip.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 25, 2005)

Toshiro said:


> Sorry, I haven't bought a major label release in a long long long long long time. I don't plan on it either.
> 
> Go to a mall, look around, you'll either understand, or you're blind.



well good, i just hope ur doing it for your sake. kids today will buy the bot so popular cd because thats "cooler" i say who cares!?!?  if i like it i dont care what label its on. (ill just download it)


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 25, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> well good, i just hope ur doing it for your sake. kids today will buy the bot so popular cd because thats "cooler" i say who cares!?!?  if i like it i dont care what label its on. (ill just download it)



Let's just leave this here then... We've been through this(on jemsite). Some of the music you think of as heavy, I think of as pop.  Korn is pop music, IMO.


----------



## Jerich (Feb 25, 2005)

the first to the copyright office is the one who invented it or lays claim to it,,,How do you think Les Paul sued everybody in the past. and how Fender holds law on anything that ever resembles a Strat. COPYRIGHT/Patent. Go to copyright office web site and look up 7 string guitar Gregory is there for a Tunig of a high (A) stringed 7 string guitar. It was made by Fender in 1988/89. Only 12 in existance. Toshi Iseda owns one.And a Van Eps.it really doesn't matter I HATE FLYING THIS FLAG!! DEBATE. all i know is Korn was a huge impact on production of other/more seven string guitars I have said enuff. UGGH!!!


----------



## Drew (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, in order to copyright a design, you have to be able to lay reasonable claim to the fact that it is your own original work, and not that of someone else's. Also, "ideas" as such may not be copyrighted - you can't say "I copyright high A tuning on a sevenstring guitar" and even if you could prove you were doing it before anyone else, you couldn't copyright that simply because on a strictly reductionist level it's not your own work. 

Don't even get me started on Toshi - he may actually be more annoying than Maestro Alex Gregory. 

And Korn mayh be pop music, but they're undeniably pretty heavy, as far as pop goes... 

-D


----------



## jski7 (Feb 25, 2005)

I know , I know , ya'll know me as a Korn fan , and ya' know I was bummed and all , but I just saw this on Jemsite , and couldn't help but wet myself !! :
http://www.313merch.com/313_shirt_order/korn_head.htm  
Enjoy !!


----------



## Drew (Feb 25, 2005)

haha, that's pretty rich.


----------



## jski7 (Feb 25, 2005)

I liked it !! Lightens my mood about this for sure  . Ordered 2 already , 1 for me and 1 for my best friend/drummer .


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2005)

jski7 said:


> I know , I know , ya'll know me as a Korn fan , and ya' know I was bummed and all , but I just saw this on Jemsite , and couldn't help but wet myself !! :
> http://www.313merch.com/313_shirt_order/korn_head.htm
> Enjoy !!


wow


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 25, 2005)

Toshiro said:


> Let's just leave this here then... We've been through this(on jemsite). Some of the music you think of as heavy, I think of as pop.  Korn is pop music, IMO.


korn is pop


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2005)

Toshiro said:


> Some of the music you think of as heavy, I think of as pop.  Korn is pop music, IMO.



Yeah, i dont think Korn is exactly as heavy as Cryptopsy is lol.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 26, 2005)

As a Musician, I fell I have earned the "right" to be able to cretique other musicians. Not that it really counts, but I can better judge between shit and talent.

Any guitarist who has taken the time to learn the history of the guitar will know Korn did not invent nor make popular the 7 string. Most of the common listeners of korn are not musicians and will not know what kind of gear they play much less care. Only the newb guitariats will make that association.
Any muscian who has opted to to thier playing to a higher level will relaize the axemen of korn are hacks and just get by through the simple contrast of using low riffs ( heavy) and higher odd sounding riffs almost always boadering on a real lead or small solo. Korn have never opted to try something different which makes all their albums sound the same and boring. Not to mention their use of too much distrtion and constant scooped midrange ( the bassist uses no midrange which is how he gets that sound) giving a nightmire of a mix.
Did Korn make me want to play a 7? Hell no. Do I own a korn album? You bet.
I think too many people give them credit on a lot of things they don't deserve because they don't know any better or are not well versed on music.
Example; Santa Claus drives a sleigh to deliver his presents. Everybody knows that espicially kids. So he must have made sleighs popular and helped invent them right? So everyone who uses a sleigh ( not really as popular as a car and rare: which this analogy can be compared to a 7 string verses a six) owes Santa a bout of thanks right?
Can anybody see my deranged logic?
Jus my 2 cents


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 26, 2005)

really? you dont think that "untouchables" sounds different than say "life is peachy"?
i pretty much agree with the rest of the statements. but the guitarists dont scoop the mids, they take out the treble. easy to do this by turning ur tone knob all the way down.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> really? you dont think that "untouchables" sounds different than say "life is peachy"?


i'm sure a dedicated Korn fan can spot many differences, while others, including myself, who don't listen to them all the time, just kinda hear the same garble.


> i pretty much agree with the rest of the statements. but the guitarists dont scoop the mids, they take out the treble. easy to do this by turning ur tone knob all the way down.


whatever they do, it makes the guitars blend so much with the bass, that it just sounds like a thuh-whomp sound when they hit a chord. personally, i really dig mixes where you can hear each instrument. i really like the vibe of being able to hear everyone. plus, they'd definitely sound more metal if SOMEONE in that band played in the upper ranges, other than the cymbols and J Davis


----------



## rx (Feb 26, 2005)

revsharp777 said:


> What a dumba$$. Sorry guys, but honestly, if you were making the $$$ he was, why in the world would you quit one of the most successful bands in rock history? Whatever.



because there is more to it in life than money.


----------



## jski7 (Feb 26, 2005)

wildealien said:


> whatever they do, it makes the guitars blend so much with the bass, that it just sounds like a thuh-whomp sound when they hit a chord. personally, i really dig mixes where you can hear each instrument. i really like the vibe of being able to hear everyone. plus, they'd definitely sound more metal if SOMEONE in that band played in the upper ranges, other than the cymbols and J Davis



I agree to an extent , but I also have to politely  disagree on a little . The bass is all scooped mids - not traditional , but it does help to separate it from the guitars . Live , and on record , 1 guitar is panned 100% left , the other 100% right , bass is straight up centered . On alot of the chordal parts of their songs , Munky and Head would play octaves on each other , one goes low , the other would usually stay mid-register . The scooped bass may sound goofy to some , but it does work . Listen to the beginning of "Falling Away From Me" , at the start of the heavy part , Munky is up around the 12th fret , while Head's down lower , playing the same pattern . I can hear both distinctly . Some may not be able to , but , at least give it a try . .


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 27, 2005)

i think it blends but maybe too much... if there was treble then maybe i could hear the higher octaves that head usualy plays


----------



## jski7 (Feb 27, 2005)

I can accept that . Maybe it's because I've watched them live so many times , I can pick out the parts , 'cause I know who's playing them . You know what I mean ? Like , I can visualize them playing it , while I listen to the cd , all because I've seen 'em do it countless times . Does that make sense ?


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2005)

jski7 said:


> I can accept that . Maybe it's because I've watched them live so many times , I can pick out the parts , 'cause I know who's playing them . You know what I mean ? Like , I can visualize them playing it , while I listen to the cd , all because I've seen 'em do it countless times . Does that make sense ?


yeah, that makes sense. only the big Korn fans can hear it all, because they've listened to them so much.


----------



## jski7 (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh , and BTW , regarding the title of this thread - the truth is out . Head was into meth , and found God to help kick it , from his own admission yesterday . I guess he's going from one addiction to another . Even though I'm not into religion , it's got to be healthier than meth !!


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Oh , and BTW , regarding the title of this thread - the truth is out . Head was into meth , and found God to help kick it , from his own admission yesterday . I guess he's going from one addiction to another . Even though I'm not into religion , it's got to be healthier than meth !!


accepting a religion is actually more work than an addiction. it's a lifestyle change. ...and i'm thinking that going from meth to christianity would be a complete overhaul of his old lifestyle to his new one.

and hey, maybe that he's now off the meth, perhaps his ears will start working again, and he'll fix the EQ on his amps


----------



## jski7 (Feb 28, 2005)

wildealien said:


> accepting a religion is actually more work than an addiction. it's a lifestyle change. ...and i'm thinking that going from meth to christianity would be a complete overhaul of his old lifestyle to his new one.


Yeah , I agree . I called it an addiction in response to those "Addicted to (insert your fave religious icon here)" shirts and stickers I see everywhere . But , in all seriousness , you're 100% right .


wildealien said:


> and hey, maybe that he's now off the meth, perhaps his ears will start working again, and he'll fix the EQ on his amps


Dammit man ! Always gotta get the last zinger in there , don't ya' ?


----------



## Vince (Feb 28, 2005)

Wildealien, you're right, but addictive personalities die hard. There are numerous cases of people in AA and 12-step programs turning their life around by changing from a chemical dependency to a ritualistic/spiritual one. You'd be suprised how easy it is to get addicted to an idea. First it's a few bible readings, then it's prayer groups, then it's daily mass and always having to be at church, always talking about God, always reading bible passages...NEEDING to remember them word for word, NEEDING to share your thoughts with everyone you meet.

It's scary. I did quite a bit of research on addictive personalites in college (even wrote a few songs about it), and I really feel for guys like this.


----------



## jski7 (Feb 28, 2005)

Vince , do I have to do another round of "hypothetical situations" using your cd ?  Seriously though , you've got a point there . Remember those kids back in school that used to claim the Rapture was gonna happen right after lunch on Tuesday ? Lunatics , I say !


----------



## Vince (Feb 28, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Vince , do I have to do another round of "hypothetical situations" using your cd ?



Nah none of those  Check out "Seeking Seven" on the following link. That was my big addiction song I wrote a few years ago. That song was written while I was watching a cocaine addiction destroy a friend's marriage. The fucking bitch sent one of my drummer friends into bankruptcy and a nasty child custody case, all while he was divorcing her because of her drug abuse and infidelity. It was unfuckingbelievable.

Here's the link, the song's "Seeking Seven":

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/5/castofshadowsmusic.htm


Oh, and about the Rapture thing... unbelieveable, some people will believe anything.


----------



## jski7 (Feb 28, 2005)

Cool tune , shitty situation !


----------



## narshadda (Mar 1, 2005)

Man, I commend the guy for making that choice. Chosing Christ means giving up certain things in life. I know it was hard giving up certain things for me.
But what you receive in terms of spiritual peace and getting involved in something so personally heartfelt means more to some people than $$$. 
Just my .02


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 1, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Wildealien, you're right, but addictive personalities die hard. There are numerous cases of people in AA and 12-step programs turning their life around by changing from a chemical dependency to a ritualistic/spiritual one. You'd be suprised how easy it is to get addicted to an idea. First it's a few bible readings, then it's prayer groups, then it's daily mass and always having to be at church, always talking about God, always reading bible passages...NEEDING to remember them word for word, NEEDING to share your thoughts with everyone you meet.
> 
> It's scary. I did quite a bit of research on addictive personalites in college (even wrote a few songs about it), and I really feel for guys like this.


I agree 100%. I know lots of people like this. They are the biggest hipocrits also.

Biggest problem with Christianity is the christians.

I am Catholic by the way-but not devout...


----------



## Goliath (Mar 1, 2005)

You guys are all missing the point here!!!

The thing is, will his axes be showing up on eBay!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> You'd be suprised how easy it is to get addicted to an idea. First it's a few bible readings, then it's prayer groups, then it's daily mass and always having to be at church, always talking about God, always reading bible passages...NEEDING to remember them word for word, NEEDING to share your thoughts with everyone you meet.



That right there is why i got away from church.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> That right there is why i got away from church.



You sure it wasn't the thunder, lightning, and that big booming voice screaming "OUT WITH YOU, VILE HEATHEN" every time you walked in?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2005)

Well... Partially. But more so the other thing. lol.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2005)

Aaah, the boiling holy water. Gotcha.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Wildealien, you're right, but addictive personalities die hard. There are numerous cases of people in AA and 12-step programs turning their life around by changing from a chemical dependency to a ritualistic/spiritual one. You'd be suprised how easy it is to get addicted to an idea. First it's a few bible readings, then it's prayer groups, then it's daily mass and always having to be at church, always talking about God, always reading bible passages...NEEDING to remember them word for word, NEEDING to share your thoughts with everyone you meet.
> 
> It's scary. I did quite a bit of research on addictive personalites in college (even wrote a few songs about it), and I really feel for guys like this.


yeah, i know what you mean... i believe that i myself have a semi-addictive personality. as long as i can keep my thumb on it, i do alright.

but as far as Head is concerned, maybe the christianity buzz might be healthier for him than the meth buzz, from the perspective that, to deal with such an addictive personality, he'll have the physical health to live longer, and to find ways to deal with it.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 1, 2005)

I on the other hand have a non-addictive personality. lol I quit smoking after 12 years of a pack a day in less than a week, cold turkey. 

Though, this whole thing makes me glad I'm an Athiest.


----------



## jski7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Toshiro said:


> I on the other hand have a non-addictive personality. lol I quit smoking after 12 years of a pack a day in less than a week, cold turkey.



The Force is strong with this one , show me how !


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 2, 2005)

jski7 said:


> The Force is strong with this one , show me how !



 I had some surgery done, couldn't smoke for 2 days before or 2 days after it, so there were going to be 5 days with no cigs. I decided that this was going to be the time to quit. Smoked what I had up till the night before I had to stop. Gave away all my smokes, threw out all the ashtrays, and quit. By the end of the 5 days I was through 90% of the withdrawl, and it was just a matter of sticking to it.  

Been smoke free for a year and don't feel the need for one anymore at all.  My lungs are thanking me, my strees level on the other hand...


----------



## Jerich (Mar 2, 2005)

there seems to be some activity in the "head" camp!! seems like he still had time to record music that sounds Just like a seven string N.I.N. and he is calling the Band/Project "Head". I read a Blabbermouth forum that said it will not be a religious band what-so-ever. MMmmm seems like this has been planned for quite sometime.
Toshiro: Smokes away congrates to you!!! I refuse to quit I enjoy the hacking coughing...hahaha!! actaully I too am down to two or three a day. But i seem to smoke alot for a few days then not smoke at all for weeks..I am good like that, the more activity i do the less i smoke so i try to keep active.
I have lost two band memebers to "the way of the Lord" Both a guitar player and a Violin player one joined a Cult and had to be saved by her family, the other is just now being de-programmed they both gave all thier money and worldly possessions away...and I purchased alot fo stuff from them thier loss my gain..but hey you can always use an extra violin or guitar right!!! I do not even talk to these two they are really messed up and they did this thing independantly from each other at different times. I am convinced some people just get into it because they want to belong to a group that will except them even knowing they have no personality or talent...that I am sure is the case with "Head"...


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2005)

Jerich said:


> I am convinced some people just get into it because they want to belong to a group that will except them even knowing they have no personality or talent...that I am sure is the case with "Head"...


Head was already in a group called Korn, and had many fans/followers that accepted him even though he didn't have much talent


----------



## Jerich (Mar 2, 2005)

Damn you are tuff!!!! but hey he is the one who wanted to be called "head" there is a thousand Jokes that can come out of that!!!!


----------



## AG Rocks (Mar 2, 2005)

I wonder if we can equate Moslow into this. I wonder if people like that have truly reached the top of the triangle or not. I would think not if they does this to fill a need.


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2005)

Jerich said:


> Damn you are tuff!!!!


just bust'n balls, bro  


Jerich said:


> but hey he is the one who wanted to be called "head" there is a thousand Jokes that can come out of that!!!!


...and my favorite to date is that Tshirt, "Korn gave Head to God."


----------



## jski7 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think we can all assume Head has 'flipped his wig' one way or another . And about his new music , well .... umhmm .


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 8, 2005)

If this has been posted I apologize, but it seems Brian is serious...check this out:


Brian "Head" Welch gets Baptized in Israel's Jordan River


...


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 8, 2005)

thats cool IMO... a little crazy but in a good way... not a tweaker sort of way


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> thats cool IMO... a little crazy but in a good way... not a *tweaker* sort of way


Funny how in life you never hear a word, or atleast used in a specific way, then in a day this word can be heard over and over again...


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay, did Head always look like the Roman-Catholic image of Jesus? Or is this a new look for him?

Though, I'm happy for him, he's moved from one thing I care nothing about to another. Let's just hope he shuts up after the media circus he's caused dies down, and that this isn't a grab for attention for someone dropping off the radar of the press.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 8, 2005)

Toshiro said:


> Okay, did Head always look like the Roman-Catholic image of Jesus? Or is this a new look for him?
> 
> Though, I'm happy for him, he's moved from one thing I care nothing about to another. Let's just hope he shuts up after the media circus he's caused dies down, and that this isn't a grab for attention for someone dropping off the radar of the press.





I was wondering the same thing when I saw those photos.... In fact, when I first saw them I thought it was a joke or something.


----------



## GuitarMofo (Mar 8, 2005)

YYZ2112 said:


> I was wondering the same thing when I saw those photos.... In fact, when I first saw them I thought it was a joke or something.



Me to in fact... it looks totally weird, whats the world coming to...

i still respect him tho


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 8, 2005)

he started doing it after... when i treid headtochrist.com he had grown a full beard.


----------



## jski7 (Mar 8, 2005)

That's it ! I'm officially labeling him 'JACKASS' . Religious or not , I don't think it's cool to try to impersonate God . His agent probably said "Hey Brian , know what ? I'm thinking if you take out your braids and grow a thick-ass beard , that'd be great for your new image . Instant meal ticket , trust me ! You wanna make it look like you've really connected with your new direction , it'll make you look authentic . It'll give you integrity - the fans will dig it . It'll say 'the Korn days are over !' . The kids will all be growin' beards , and your music will sell billions ! Trust me !"...... JACKASS .


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2005)

Sephiroth000 said:


> As a Musician, I fell I have earned the "right" to be able to cretique other musicians. Not that it really counts, but I can better judge between shit and talent.
> 
> Any guitarist who has taken the time to learn the history of the guitar will know Korn did not invent nor make popular the 7 string. Most of the common listeners of korn are not musicians and will not know what kind of gear they play much less care. Only the newb guitariats will make that association.


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2005)

I just listened to the steaming pile of shit that he posted up on headtochrist.com.

Yay, church organ music and a drum machine. Trent Reznor must be god too!

Weak.


----------



## jski7 (Mar 8, 2005)

Chris said:


> I just listened to the steaming pile of shit that he posted up on headtochrist.com.
> 
> Yay, church organ music and a drum machine. Trent Reznor must be god too!
> 
> Weak.


  LOL ! I haven't even bothered to check it out yet . You've confirmed my suspicions ! Thanks for saving me the time Chris !


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 8, 2005)

Chris said:


> I just listened to the steaming pile of shit that he posted up on headtochrist.com.
> 
> Yay, church organ music and a drum machine. Trent Reznor must be god too!
> 
> Weak.


Man I really thought the new band and music part of his "born again BS" was a joke. Turns out, it is but in a different way. Somebody will like it.


----------



## Vacant (Mar 21, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> i for one think they did break some molds... even though its really simple and easy not many people had thought to do this.... they actualy do use all their strings quite a bit. its not how hard it was to play... its how complex it was to create something that stood out. i love vai's & JP's 7 string work just as much as anyone here but if it wernt for korn, or their 7 strings... i wouldnt be here. i probably wouldn't be a guitarist



*Goes into flashback of 5 years ago and my first cd ever bought in 5th grade* I have to agree/admit, I wouldn't have at first picked up the guitar without Korn.

Also, I'm in agreement with Sephi, now that I look back, as a musician, I feel I have the right to critique their playing, and also acknowledge they weren't nearly the 1st 7-stringers.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 22, 2005)

i see now that they dont really have any chops what so ever. but they did have the power to influence, and if you do that... i think your good enought to call yourself a guitarist


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 28, 2005)

avery said:


> Which is precisely why I don't bother talking about bands to other guitar players. The snob factor is just hilarious.. of all the things to debate, for god's sake, it's just music!  Enjoy it, or don't. That is all.



Good call.

No one's forcing you to listen to music. If you chose to listen to something, it's your own choice. If you don't want to, don't say that the music sucks. It just isn't the style you're into.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2005)

telecaster90 said:


> Good call.
> 
> No one's forcing you to listen to music. If you chose to listen to something, it's your own choice. If you don't want to, don't say that the music sucks. It just isn't the style you're into.



I think the White Stripes suck.


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 28, 2005)

Chris said:


> I think the White Stripes suck.



You don't like the White Stripes.

It doesn't mean they don't have talent.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 28, 2005)

Chris said:


> I think the White Stripes suck.




I'm with Chris on this one! Although I don't think the word "suck" does enough to describe the White Stripes.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 28, 2005)

oh i think they dont have talent. But if you dig them, thats fine ;p


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, YYZ, where in CT are you from? I used to live in Wallingford.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 28, 2005)

telecaster90 said:


> Hey, YYZ, where in CT are you from? I used to live in Wallingford.




I live in Middletown now but lived in Hamden for years so I know Wallingford pretty good.


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 28, 2005)

YYZ2112 said:


> I live in Middletown now but lived in Hamden for years so I know Wallingford pretty good.



Cool


----------



## jski7 (Mar 31, 2005)

Everybody hang on , this could get rough !! It's a few days old , but I just found this fantastic piece of funny shit and thought I'd share . Enjoy !! :http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1499198/03292005/korn.jhtml
That , my friends , is a man with a serious mental condition . Knowing how the Hip-Hop industry is , he could be a marked man now !  Dumbass . You know , I'm still a Korn fan , and I feel bad about poking fun at Head , but dammit man , he's really looking like an idiot nowadays . I've become so anti-Head it's not even funny . (ummm , anti-Brian "Head" , not the other , x-rated "head")


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 31, 2005)

"god told me to write a song for 50 cent" ..... riiiiight


----------



## jski7 (Mar 31, 2005)

Like I said , he's MENTAL  !

And this guy right here >>  is getting more and more common in this thread , LOL !


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 31, 2005)

my drummer said he got jesus tatooed on his right hand so whenever he trys to "go solo" he'll see it and stop....going to such lenths like this IMO give people an inferior view of what christianity is about


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 1, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> my drummer said he got jesus tatooed on his right hand so whenever he trys to "go solo" he'll see it and stop....going to such lenths like this IMO give people an inferior view of what christianity is about



He could always take the "Left Hand Path".


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 1, 2005)

not everyone can be a switch hitter.... sometimes its not even worth it its so akward.


----------

